#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-26
<boredandblogging> umm, the link on UWN still goes to issue 32 even though it says 33
<boredandblogging> fixed it
<Burgundavia> beuno: it should have been cleared
<Burgundavia> beuno: try sending again, I may have press the wrong buttons
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia, I'm available for any link scrounging should you need it
<Burgundavia> ok
<lotusleaf> is collaboration being done via wiki now or gobby still?
<Burgundavia> wiki during the weeek
<lotusleaf> k
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, can we start adding to 34?
<Burgundavia> yep, start in on it
<boredandblogging> ok
<lotusleaf> Perhaps the story this links to can be mentioned somehow regarding people switching from Windows to Ubuntu? I think it's a great example: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Free_At_Last_The_Choice_of_Ubuntu
<lotusleaf> Unlike a lot of switcher stories, this guy really goes into detail
<Madpilot> better to link straight to the actual story in UWN - why force the detour to Digg?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot, correct, which is why I said "the story this links to"
<lotusleaf> I may interview the guy myself, too
<Madpilot> there's an "In the Media" UWN section, fire it it
<lotusleaf> really? thanks!
<lotusleaf> were I to conduct an interview, would this be worthy of inclusion?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Blogging it and linking your blog would be better - UWN is usually kept shortish (when possible...)
<lotusleaf> gotcha, thanks :)
<lotusleaf> is there a UWN button/banner for websites?
<lotusleaf> Saw something on the ubuntulive site but not what I was looking for
<boredandblogging> how old can the articles be? For 34, do the blog posts and articles have to have been posted this week?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> hence the "weekly" part of the news :)
<Madpilot> there's been "older, but only discovered by us in time for this issue" stuff in UWN before, though
<Burgundavia> true
<Burgundavia> if it is really good, maybe
<boredandblogging> just wondering, if maybe a good article/post just got missed or something
<boredandblogging> i was looking at lotusleaf's digg site, and its well written but was posted on March 19th
<boredandblogging> and I missed it when I was looking for #33 material
<lotusleaf> I've seen much older articles linked
<lotusleaf> but generally those were related to reviews of Edgy and the like
<lotusleaf> so that's a different thing, perhaps
<lotusleaf> I'd like to find more Kubuntu related articles
<boredandblogging> right
<beuno> Burgundavia: re-sent
<rjian> ellow everyone
<beuno> hey rjian
<rjian> hello beuno 
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<poningru> tsmithe: dude wth
<jenda> what did tsmithe do :)
<poningru> jenda: his last couple of blogs
<jenda> poningru: linky?
<juliux> jenda, planet.ubuntulinux.org
<poningru> http://tibsplace.co.uk/blog/index.php/2007/03/25/copyright-violation-at-httpubuntu-linuxwithishowcom/
<jenda> got it on the planet...
<jenda> :)
* jenda only realised tsmithe was a member after he asked
<jenda> <sigh>
<beuno> jenda: no pushes yeat, but I got some of the work done  :D
<jenda> oook :)
<bordy> quick question: What time is that meeting on the first again?
<beuno> bordy: 20:00 UTC
<bordy> thankee
<beuno> welcomee  :D
<Jenda> :)
* beuno runs
<Wicks> lo all
<beuno> Burgwork: UWN #33 still hasn't gone through:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2007-March/thread.html
<Burgwork> ugh, I saw it
<Burgwork> it is in my inbox
<beuno> :D
<beuno> Jenda: looks like I'm crossing ryan off my christmas card list
<beuno> no answer at all  :(
<Burgwork> beuno: hmm
<Burgwork> I honestly have no idea why it didn't show up in the archives
<beuno> I sent it twice
<beuno> did it go through thou?
<Burgwork> the 2nd one hit my inbox, which is odd
<beuno> third try?
<Burgwork> ok, send again
<beuno> Burgwork: sent
<beuno> Your message to ubuntu-news awaits moderator approval
<Burgwork> beuno: hmm, let me try again
<beuno> doesn't seem to go through...
<Burgwork> haven't cleared it yet
<beuno> ok  :D
<beuno> brb
<Ckenyon> Hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<tsmithe> 'lo there
<beuno_> Burgwork: still nothing, I got my @ubuntu.com address working though
<beuno_> will that make it go through the filter?
<Burgwork> beuno: will do
<Jenda> oi, meatballhat 
<meatballhat> Jenda: hallloooo
<Jenda> meatballhat: He said he did _some_ work on it... ;)
<meatballhat> gotcha ;-)
<meatballhat> _some_ >= _none_
<Jenda> yep :)
<Jenda> but it also < pushed ;)
<meatballhat> hrm .....  ugh
* meatballhat barfs a little in his mouth
<Jenda> :)
* Jenda eyes beuno 
<beuno> ok, I'm not going to run
<beuno> I think you're starting to do that so I don't speak
<Jenda> hehe ;)
<beuno> DIY is looking good, pushed through most of the "don't want to do this" parts in the weekend
<beuno> now I just need to polish it, tie some strings
<beuno> and maybe an alpha version can be tested   :o
<beuno> Burgwork's "sprint" threat seemed to work   :/
<Burgwork> heh
<Jenda> hehehe :)
<beuno> I'm a little upset I didn't get any answer from ryan though
<beuno> at least a "I don't think this is a good time to do something like that"
<beuno> but considering I went to all the trouble to talk to devs in launchpad, get them onboard, write up possible ways to do it
<beuno> and actually coded part of what's needed
<beuno> I expected to get a different outcome
<adamant1988> Do we have a launchpad or something?
<Burgwork> what specific part are you talking about?
<adamant1988> I feel stupid asking
<beuno> Burgwork: a way to connect the forums to launchpad
<beuno> you don't like forums very much
<Burgwork> ahh
<beuno> so I don't think it will move you very much
<Burgwork> I dislike how I have to go to forums to get in the information
<Burgwork> it is a good thing, to have single-auth
<beuno> no, not "authentication"
<beuno> but as in "this thread is related to X bug, which is now closed"
<beuno> or rejected
<Burgwork> ahh
<Burgwork> auth would be nice
<beuno> that way you don't have to scroll through 22 pages until you find out it's fixed
<adamant1988> Jenda: ping
<beuno> yes, auth would be nice, but it's completly out of my hands
<beuno> this I found a way to implement
<Jenda> adamant1988: pong
<adamant1988> Jenda: Does the marketing team have a launchpad for our specs or what?
<beuno> got a few launchpad devs to tell they'd be interested in doing it the other way around too "this bug is related to X thread"
<Jenda> beuno: I'll try prodding him...
<Jenda> adamant1988: O_O
<beuno> which can be automatic if you already have that info in the forums
<Jenda> adamant1988: depends...
<adamant1988> Jenda: I know :( I'm ashamed.
<beuno> so it would be little work, bug gain
<beuno> and would also tend to send users much more to launchpad, which would help out a lot
<Jenda> adamant1988: for actual projects, one would start a product, and then apply various specs to it.
<adamant1988> But it would be nice to be able to set up launchpad specs similar to the Ubuntu Release specs
<adamant1988> but they can't be classed under the Marketing Team umbrella?
<beuno> adamant1988: yes they can
<Jenda> adamant1988: but if you are thinking of speccing the Job Board, I'd leave it at the wiki for now, as it doesn't merit a 'product' of its own.
<Jenda> adamant1988: that would require a 'project' AFAIK, which we won't get ;)
<adamant1988> Jenda: Actually I was just asking cause I want to see if there is something I can do
<adamant1988> and it would be nice to see where I was needed
<Jenda> hmm
<beuno> Jenda: don't worry about prodding ryan, I need him to "want" to implement this, not "have to"
<Jenda> adamant1988: I'm not sure if I'm getting what you're saying, but if you're looking for a To Do list, you can check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<Jenda> beuno: well, he needs to be prodded about lots of things ;)
<Jenda> except, I lost IM contact with him by adopting centericq :(
<adamant1988> Jenda: I guess that'll do :) 
<Jenda> (it won't take AIM through ICQ :()
<Jenda> adamant1988: ;)
<adamant1988> I just installed Ubuntu on my lap top
<adamant1988> So I'm waiting for that to update
<beuno> oh, well, he usually answered emails pretty fast
<beuno> all the ones I exchanged with him before where answered within hours
<adamant1988> interesting question, why do the various teams on the Ubuntu forums not have special titles?
<beuno> I finally got my @ubuntu.com working  :D
<beuno> @ubuntu.com
<MenZa> :O
<Jenda> adamant1988: because 1) someone would have to code it first 2) someone would have to check each of the people if they are truly members of each team 3) you would have to choose one
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-27
<Burgundavia> beuno: you up
<beuno> Burgundavia: shouldn't be, but yes
<Burgundavia> just finished speaking with Chris
<Burgundavia> basically, all is rosy
<Burgundavia> Canonical is very much interesting in not duplicating work and their marketing focus is very tight
<Burgundavia> thoughts?
<Burgundavia> beuno: we also spoke briefly about the dyi stuff
<Ckenyon> beuno: Hi Martin
<Ckenyon> Chris here
<Burgundavia> if you need hosting for that, we should figure out the requirements for it now
<beuno> ah, much better
<beuno> hey
<beuno> how are you?
<Burgundavia> as poor elmo needs to make certain the relesae goes well
<Ckenyon> As per Coreys comments:  For hosting  - Elmo is the lead and given the normal amount of work required for a release it is worth contacting him now
<beuno> well, I'm glad to hear all is rosy!
<beuno> and, well
<Ckenyon> As for de-duplication of efforts we agreed to set up a web page with all community and canonical efforts laid out 
<Ckenyon> We can share resources
<beuno> that sounds great
<beuno> much more the we expected  :D
<Ckenyon> As Corey says - a) We have very little resource here on this task and b) you guys have most of the great ideas
<Ckenyon> Where are you based?
<beuno> I'm in Argentina
<Burgundavia> Ckenyon: if we are doing a single page for all of Feisty, better name it as such
<beuno> as far as DIY goes, I can talk to elmo about requierments, they're pretty straight forward, basic LAMP
<beuno> I'll probably get the rest of the code together by thursday
<beuno> so we can make that "before fiesty" target loosely
<beuno> Ckenyon: I think at the moment, everyone is a bit confused on "what we're suppose to be doing"
<beuno> for example, for the lastest Feisty beta, there was a fiesty release page like for the rest of the "herds"
<beuno> but it seemed unnecesarry at the end
<beuno> I guess that might of been due to christina being on her way out, might be a grey area
<Burgundavia> ok, summation email sent to teh lsit
<Burgundavia> ok, I really need to get to bed
<Burgundavia> good night all, Ckenyon, beuno
<beuno> night Burgundavia, I'll be following you soon
<beuno> well, not into *your* bed
<Burgundavia> beuno: a good thing. My gf might be a tad miffed :)
<beuno> well, you should hope so  ;)
<beuno> anyway, chris, great catchin you for a few min, I'll look forward to helping you guys out
<Jenda> hmm...?
<Jenda> that sounds interesting...
* MenZa twiddles thumbs.
<Jenda> Burgwork: what was that about the DIY website?
<juliux> hi Jenda 
<juliux> Jenda, how much posters you have left?
<Jenda> juliux: I have about 60 right here, but I can get an unlimited amount made fairly quickly.
<juliux> Jenda, they are all a3 right?
<Jenda> yep
<Jenda> If we were talking about 200 pieces or more, I could get any number made, I believe.
<Jenda> *any size
<juliux> wb jenda 
<MehdiHassanpour> hi :)
<MehdiHassanpour> is the news published some where by canonical ?
<MehdiHassanpour> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/84097/
<MehdiHassanpour> Ubuntu Receives Editor's Choice Award from PC Welt
<elkbuntu> there is the news module in the site, fridge, and UWN, people here can get to the latter two at least
<jenda> ooh
<jenda> MehdiHassanpour: the UWN is probably the best place for that.
<MehdiHassanpour> I've translated it for our loco site and was looking for a link in ubuntu/canonical sites!
<elkbuntu> MehdiHassanpour, it's probably in the queue
<MehdiHassanpour> ok. ty :)
<juliux> MehdiHassanpour, i saw the award at the canonical booth at cebit so i think they will write something about taht
<yann> ping Ckenyon 
<MaXflY> hi
<yann> hi MaXflY . Ckenyon , there?
<yann> yann> jono > if we have a question to canonical, for an event where we would like to see canonical instead of ubuntu-fr which got asked, and if we need an answer today or tomorrow, where should we ask?
<yann> <elkbuntu> yann, Ckenyon is online in -marketing, he'd probably be an appropriate victim
<yann> :)
<MaXflY> Ckenyon is busy ?
<elkbuntu> gee thanks, dob me in why dont you? :
<yann> hehe }:-] 
<elkbuntu> it's likely, he's at work and all
<yann> Ckenyon, just ping us back when you're online :).... /me afk
<MaXflY> When is it avaible ?
<yann> MaXflY, just wait. he'll ping us.
<boredandblogging> jenda, 
<boredandblogging> jenda, ping
<jenda> PONG
<boredandblogging> jenda, I was looking at the Go section of the DIY...thinking of just go through all the LoCo wiki pages and seeing what they have done
<boredandblogging> to get the word out and documenting some of that
<jenda> boredandblogging: that would be an immensely valuable contribution.
<yann> if someone has the telefon number of Maria Bonnefon, it may help :)
<boredandblogging> jenda, I might not be able to find all the details about them like the time required or project life expectancy, but I figure it will be enough of a starting point for people
<jenda> certainly
<boredandblogging> what is the timetable for this?
<jenda> I don't expect all the info to be available immediately.
<jenda> boredandblogging: we were hoping to have a presentable site up there by the time Feisty is out.
<boredandblogging> jenda, ok, then we have some time, I'll start working on it
<boredandblogging> in the next couple of days
<jenda> Great, thanks a bunch, boredandblogging :)
<boredandblogging> jenda, no problem
<mrevell> Hi yann - why would Maria's phone number be useful?
<yann> there is an event in france, where i think we (Ubuntu-fr) aren't big enough to handle it ourselves
<yann> she's the marketing contact for france, we may sent her a mail, but we need an answer before tomorrow
<mrevell> yann: Just a moment, I'll see if I can speak to her.
<yann> thanks :)
<mrevell> yann: what's the name of the event?
<Ckenyon> Yann - ping her on maria.bonnefon@canonical.com and cc me. chris.kenyon@canonical.com
<Ckenyon> I am back online
<yann> Digital Pathway Program
<mrevell> yann: Ah, there you go, do what Ckenyon said :)
<yann> Ckenyon, am i authoized to write in french and add french documents to the mail? :)
<jenda> hey, mrevell, Ckenyon
<mrevell> hey jenda
<yann> I already have difficulties to understand the deal in french, so in english ^^
<jenda> is this an invasion? ;)
* jenda hides
<mrevell> jenda: :)
<mrevell> jenda: We should have a chat some time. I'm out of touch with the Ubuntu marketing stuff, it'd be good to get an update on what you're up to.
<jenda> mrevell: anytime ;)
<jenda> just... not now, I'm totally exhausted ;)
<mrevell> jenda: :) I'm pretty busy right now, so that suits me too.
<jenda> mrevell: we're planning to have the DIY project up and running by Feisty.
<mrevell> jenda: Superb :)
<jenda> 
<mrevell> yann: Feel free to send French language materials to Maria, certainly.
<yann> just mailed in french, youre in cc :)
<yann> euh, Ckenyon is in cc =)
<mrevell> yann: Merci beaucoup. J'attend avec impatience :)
<yann> mrevell = maria bonnefon? :)
<mrevell> yann: No :)
<yann> Matthew Revenn, ok... hey, nice french ;)
* elkbuntu tries to imagine it
<Ckenyon> yann  - Bien sur :-)
<Ckenyon> On peut continuer comme ca!
<elkbuntu> about all i know is "parlez vous anglais"
<yann> mrfff. I'm moving to the UK in tyo yeeks. In a few monthes my english will b as good as your french, I promise :)
<mrevell> yann: Where are you moving to?
<yann> oxford
<yann> got the job on ubuntu.com/employment ;)
<jenda> tout le monde parle franais :) whee!
<jenda> wow, congrats, yann :)
<jenda> Ubuntu is loosing it's best people to Canonical ;)
<yann> not really
* jenda eyes mrevell 
<jenda> :)
<yann> got the only job which was not at canonical :D
<mrevell> yann: Congratulations :)
<jenda> oooh, that one... :)
<jenda> Deserter.
<jenda> :)
<mrevell> jenda: I only have 24 hours in a day :)
<jenda> :)
<yann> jenda, someone working for canonical should not run a locoteam
<yann> we do evangelisation, not marketing :)
<jenda> endeed ;)
<jenda> *i
<Wicks> marketing people... has anyone thrown around the idea of a YouTube type video marketing scheme?
<Wicks> because I may have access to a bbc set up studio.. and some funky camera
<mrevell> Wicks: I'm slightly out of touch but I think there ubuntuvideo.com. BBC thing sounds cool :)
<jenda> there's also ubuntuclips.org
<Wicks> im talking about adverts
<Wicks> like what Novell are doing with their mac spoofs *but not in the mac vs pc style.. im already sick of it lol
<jenda> Wicks: I don't think we have anything like that in place yet.
<Wicks> i have some free time coming up - mind if have a bash?
<jenda> Wicks: of course not :) That would be very welcome :)
<Wicks> awesome
* somerville32 waves.
<jenda> somerville32: !!!
<jenda> Hello :)
<jenda> Welcome back, where've ya been, how are you, what's up, how's your dog and the weather?
<somerville32> Welp, I'm still in the hospital.
<somerville32> I'm doing better.
<jenda> eek :(
<jenda> what is it?
<somerville32> A light is above me.
<somerville32> My dog is doing well.
<somerville32> And it is a nice day out :)
<MenZa> o_O
<jenda> (I've heard something's wrong, but have no idea what)
<jenda> Get well soon in any case, we need you :)
<somerville32> Well, I'll be out in about 2-3 weeks :)
<somerville32> I might even be out in time for the Feisty Release.
<jenda> whee ;)
<somerville32> But regardless, I'm already pumped for Feisty+1 :)
<somerville32> Are you guys pumped up for Feisty+1? :)
<adamant1988> We'll see.
<adamant1988> I take Ubuntu one release at a time
* MenZa pokes somerville32 
<MenZa> Get well
<MenZa> :o
<somerville32> Thanks :)
<somerville32> Welp, gotta run. *waves*
<jenda> laters :)
* jenda hopes F+1 will be an LTS
<MenZa> jenda: hopefully
<MenZa> lts = <3
<adamant1988> I hope so too
<adamant1988> I'm really tired of the crappy artwork :(
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> adamant1988: make your own :)
<adamant1988> jenda: I'm thinking about it
<adamant1988> I might have to dust off PS7
<adamant1988> I know LTS's are supposed to be polished, so.. we'll see. 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-28
<mrevell> elkbuntu: ping
<elkbuntu> mrevell, pong?
<poningru> mrevell: nice blog
<mrevell> poningru: thanks
<poningru> the last post I mean
<mrevell> poningru: right, yeah :)
<elkbuntu> because you know, the blog itself sucks?
<poningru> lol
<jenda> linky? :)
<poningru> oh yeah totally
<poningru> teh lamezorz
<poningru> dude pmo
<poningru> err puc
<poningru> stupid mofo
<jenda> poningru: you're asking for a mute ;)
<elkbuntu> http://www.understated.co.uk/blog/2007/frustrated-philosophers/
<poningru> mofo?
<poningru> mozilla foundation dude
<jenda> thx :)
<jenda> poningru: that I know, i was going on about the 'puc' which was definitely an eufeism for something baaad :)
* jenda runs
<poningru> it is?
<poningru> planet ubuntu com?
* poningru is soo confuzled
* poningru blames jenda 
<poningru> :p
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> That blog post is way too professional for me. I'm more like a butcher. I see it needs to be done so I go and do it ;)
* jenda hides.
<MaTRiKaTiON> hi 
<adamant1988> Hello
<somerville32> Hi
<Burgwork> somerville32: so, you still in hospital?
<somerville32> Yup
<somerville32> But a different one now in a different city
<Burgwork> how much longer?
* poningru hugs somerville32
<somerville32> 2-3 weeks
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-29
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> I have a BIG idea.
<kbrooks> ping
<poningru> whatsup
<kbrooks> so, the big idea.
<poningru> uhuh
<kbrooks> ready for it?
<poningru> sure...
<MenZa> go for it
<kbrooks> okay
<kbrooks> well, this needs a windows pc and a ubuntu pc ... i have both
<poningru> ok...
* MenZa nods
<MenZa> so do I
<kbrooks> so, i could take screenshots of <default app on windows> and <default app on ubuntu>
<kbrooks> to show users that the former is indeed inferior, or lacking in quality
<MenZa> very opinionated
<lotusleaf> a quick trip to youtube for a show of compiz/beryl demos is effective for many
<kbrooks> all right. just show them then.
<MenZa> Aero vs. Beryl ;p
<kbrooks> MenZa, yeah, show them right there 
<kbrooks> notepad vs gedit 
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, so you mean a breakdown of similar apps and a screenshot comparison between the two, possibly with descriptions of differences between the apps?
<kbrooks> etc
<kbrooks> lotusleaf, i'm referring to a blank slate windowsw system, with NOTHING installed
<kbrooks> lotusleaf, but yes
<lotusleaf> just give them ubuntu livecds
<kbrooks> lotusleaf, they might want to see it first.
<lotusleaf> ya they can boot into it being its a livecd
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, is this a project of yours?
<poningru> WTF christina.armstrong@canonical.com has been removed from
<poningru> ubuntu-marketing.
<juliux> poningru, did she leaf canonical?
<poningru> yeah she did
<juliux> shit
<poningru> and I am guessing they shut down all of her accounts
<poningru> chris whatshisname is supposed to take over
<juliux> chris keyon?
<elkbuntu> chris kenyon
<juliux> yes kenyon is his name
<poningru> yeah thats it
<poningru> jenda: ping
<elkbuntu> christina left on tuesday, which is basically 'yesterday' for some parts
<kbrooks> <lotusleaf> kbrooks, is this a project of yours? no, i could do it though :-)
<lotusleaf> :)
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, have you heard about UWN?
<kbrooks> (sorry just copying and pasting, no lotusleaf did not say what i just said)
<kbrooks> lotusleaf, ubuntu weekly news 
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, that's an amazing experience to participate in
<kbrooks> lotusleaf, what about it?
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, have you considered participating in UWN?
<kbrooks> lotusleaf, No. Why should I participate ?
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, it's an awesome experience contributing to such a vital publication for ubuntu
<kbrooks> I see
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, the question is : Why shouldn't you participate? :)
<kbrooks> I will try to.
<kbrooks> How do I participate ?
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu could better help you with that ;)
<kbrooks> lotusleaf, KK.
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, :)
<kbrooks> elkbuntu, ping
<elkbuntu> pong
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu, kbrooks would like to know how to participate in UWN
<kbrooks> elkbuntu, Please help me with this, participating in uwn 
* poningru lolz
<kbrooks> elkbuntu, ping (again)
<elkbuntu> beuno, handles it now
<kbrooks> beuno, ping
<lotusleaf> poningru, hi :)
<poningru> waah?
<lotusleaf> poningru, I'd gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today
<kbrooks> lol 
<kbrooks> i can tell that both of u know each other
<lotusleaf> kbrooks, be sure to subscribe to the ubuntu marketing mailing list and inquire about UWN participation if you don't receive an answer today, some people may be away, sleeping, working, etc.
<poningru> waah?
* poningru is so confusled
<kbrooks> lol poningru 
<poningru> kbrooks: you are in -marketing email list right?
* poningru hands lotusleaf a hamburger
<kbrooks> poningru, unfortunately n ot. link me?
<poningru> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<kbrooks> thk u 
* lotusleaf grins and wiggles fingers above the hamburger with delight before nibbling at it
<kbrooks> oops 
<kbrooks> ok
<elkbuntu> make sure when you put stuff in the UWN, that you write words fully, so 'you', not 'u'
<lotusleaf> omg i so forgot about that stuffers lolz oneone!!!1111
<kbrooks> w8, w8, how do I put stuff in the UWN ?
<kbrooks> elkbuntu, ^ read
* elkbuntu rolls her eyes
* lotusleaf rolls up newspaper and swats 1/2 eaten hamburger with it
<kbrooks> and I'll try to be careful with words.
<poningru> lol
<poningru> did everyone ingest some lsd?
<poningru> kbrooks: ok so what normally happens is it is edited in the wiki
<kbrooks> I see poningru 
<poningru> but there were times when it was edited in gobby
<poningru> beuno: can explain better
<lotusleaf> gobby wants a hamburger
<kbrooks> gobby ?
<poningru> !gobby
* poningru wonders where the bot is
<poningru> wth
<lotusleaf> see, even the bot went out for a hamburger
<elkbuntu> there
<lotusleaf> I just fed it a botsnack
<elkbuntu> the ubotu-and-ubugtu-in-one
<kbrooks> !gobby
<ubotu> gobby: collaborative text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<kbrooks> cool
<kbrooks> i have heard of it
<kbrooks> but i havent tried it
<kbrooks> if anyone will come with me to try gobby out ... ? :P
<poningru> !editing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> lamezorz
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies?highlight=%28newsletter%29%7C%28Ubuntu%29%7C%28weekly%29
<poningru> err
<poningru> !editing UWN is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<kbrooks> I'll put in my ubuntu marketing idea.
<poningru> I dont know if putting marketing ideas into UWN is a good idea
<poningru> you should probably put those into -marketing email list
<kbrooks> I won't PUT IT IN ANY NEWSLETTER, just into gobby for everyone to see...
<poningru> :p
<kbrooks> okay? :P
<lotusleaf> just when I was cutting down on my caps lock diet
<kbrooks> heh lotusleaf 
* poningru feeds lotusleaf some caps
<lotusleaf> at least you didn't prepare them with a pop
<poningru> rofl
<lotusleaf> homey gonna pop dat yeah yeah nomsain?
<poningru> true dat homeboy
<lotusleaf> ain't nuttin but a g thang
<lotusleaf> g being gnome of course
<kbrooks> lol
<lotusleaf> straight outta compiz, nomsain?
<lotusleaf> bustin out da beryl rhymes
<poningru> lol
<poningru> dem corals be da new ting now
<kbrooks> lol
<lotusleaf> mang dat aint happenin homey
<lotusleaf> nomsain
<jenda> poningru: pong
<poningru> jenda: re: the wiki notifications do we want those to pass on to the marketing list?
<jenda> hm
<jenda> I don't think so, poningru 
<jenda> your opinion?
<jenda> (BTW, thanks for doing a great job modding the list ;))
<lotusleaf> jenda, the demand is growing on the forums for the roughcut tshirt!
<poningru> :p
<kbrooks> jenda, is it ok to put marketing ideas into the gobby server that u guys have ?
<lotusleaf> seriously, there's a thread about it
<poningru> I dont think we should let the wiki notification should be let through
<poningru> kbrooks: see I think the wiki might be a better place for that
<kbrooks> poningru, hmm okay 
<poningru> damn I just discovered defiance ohio
<poningru> teh awesome
<kbrooks> all right fair enough
<jenda> kbrooks: no, bceasue they'll get lost there - put them on the mailing list instead.
<jenda> lotusleaf: linky?
<poningru> right that might be better actually
<poningru> the mailing list I mean
<kbrooks> okay
<lotusleaf> jenda, gah one sec plz
<jenda> kbrooks: or, if it's convenient, on the wiki, and inform/link the mailing list.
<kbrooks> ok
<lotusleaf> jenda, it will take a few minutes as I'm finishing up an update @ 56k ;)
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> jenda, actually, more than a few minutes.. :P It should be in the cafe on one of the recent pages with a poll
<lotusleaf> jenda, using feisty btw :) Took 30+ hours to d/l it and a day for updates ;)
<jenda> lotusleaf: me too, and I had a slow connection too :)
<jenda> although I chickened out and asked a friend to DL it for me.
<lotusleaf> best way to do it
<lotusleaf> jenda, you may trim the search down by searching for black tshirt perhaps
* lotusleaf gently rubs 56k warp drive and weeps
<jenda> got it
<lotusleaf> cool
<lotusleaf> you should put a tiny jenda fish logo at the bottom, like the darwin fish but with "jenda" inside
<lotusleaf> should you make the roughcut tshirts
<lotusleaf> with the link to the DIY site in tendrils around it
<beuno> somerville32!
<boredandblogging> jenda: ping
<jenda> boredandblogging: pong
<jenda> beuno: !
<beuno> jenda: 
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> beuno: You know what I waaaant ;)
<beuno> jenda: I'm not sure I want that phrase logged and taken out of context...
* jenda makes plans on taking beino out of context.
<beuno> I spoke to dan a while ago and promised to push my changes today
<jenda> Good, good :)
* jenda puts off logging beuno to another day ;)
<beuno> :p
<beuno> UWN needs some lovin' though
<beuno> jenda: any ideas for spec/team of the week?
<jenda> I'll think abou it
<jenda> but no, not off the top of my head.
<beuno> boredandblogging: thanks for all the work you've been doing, it has not gone unnoticed!
<jenda> I gotta run now.
<beuno> ba bye jenda
<boredandblogging> argh, missed jenda
<boredandblogging> beuno, just trying to do my part
<beuno> boredandblogging: well, very much appreciated
<boredandblogging> beuno, np
<boredandblogging> beuno, are you working on the DIY marketing stuff?
<beuno> boredandblogging: on the PHP code for the site, yeap
<beuno> (at least if jenda asks)
<boredandblogging> haha
* jenda eyes beuno 
<jenda> boredandblogging: I've got about a minute :)
* beuno can't see jenda through all the DIY PHP code
<jenda> oooh
<jenda> :)
* jenda is satisfied
<jenda> I know it ain't true, but at least it's on your mind now ;)
* jenda runs
<beuno> hahaha
<jenda> ok, minute's over.
<jenda> three are, dammit :)
<jenda> laters.
<boredandblogging> jenda, i created a draft at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/HOWTOs...not a whole lot there after going through the wiki pages of the LoCos, let me know what else I can add
<Wicks> lo all
<Mike_F> Hello, I would like to know how to get copies of the ubuntu poster
<somerville32> beuno, pong :)
<beuno> somerville32,  :D
<beuno> how are you?
<somerville32> I'm doing well.
<somerville32> I convinced the hospital to install a wireless drop in the unit I'm onj
<beuno> saw you edit wikis here and there  :D
<somerville32> So reliable internet fo'eve' - wee
<beuno> really?  ha!  geek to the bones!
* somerville32 was previously standing in the bathroom with his laptop stealing someone's else wifi.
<juliux> hi somerville32 
<beuno> hahahaahah
<somerville32> And it was a pain in the butt to get connected too
<somerville32> So I'm super happy now.
<beuno> great to have you back!
<somerville32> I can use my laptop everywhere on the unit and so I will no longer be panged due to awkward postures :D
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I'm still in the hospital remember
<somerville32> So I can't be on 24/7 like usual ;] 
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> well, we have jenda for that
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Did you guys read this article?: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6506027.stm
<beuno> somerville32: it's been hopping all around, yes
<beuno> seems that dell poll really helped
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> How could they ignore it? ;] 
<beuno> well, "DELETE * FROM polls" for starters
<beuno> :p
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> Tru' datg
<beuno> they haven't specified what distro though
<beuno> hope canonical folks are all over them
<beuno> sending them all kinds of live cds "AOL style"
<kbrooks> beuno, ping :-)
<Burgwork> I got contacted to provide a comment
<beuno> kbrooks: pong
<kbrooks> beuno, do we use gobvby or the ubuntu wiki ?
<kbrooks> brb 
<beuno> kbrooks: nope, wiki for now
<beuno> unless we have to do a super special mega sprint session
<beuno> which hasn't been necessary for now
<kbrooks> all right
* somerville32 was a bit upset that Xubuntu wasn't mentioned in the beta release article.
<kbrooks> which one ?
<somerville32> The one is 33, I think
<kbrooks> looking
<beuno> somerville32: well, you know xubuntu is not on my radar  :p
<somerville32> They all release at the same time ;p
<Burgwork> somerville32: the beta release article only talked about Ubuntu, not edubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu
<somerville32> I guess other people edited it in then
* somerville32 edited in Xubuntu
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> um
<beuno> somerville32: did you notice feisty changes where kindly "depreciated"?  :D
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> There isn't a lot of uploads occurring at this stage anyhow.
<Burgwork> yep
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-30
<boredandblogging> jenda: ping
<jenda> pong
<boredandblogging> jenda, i created a draft at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/HOWTOs
<boredandblogging> jenda, not a whole lot there after going through the wiki pages of the LoCos, let me know what else I can add
<jenda> boredandblogging: neat :)
<jenda> I'll check it out.
<Ckenyon> .
<poningru> Ckenyon: yarrr
<jenda> Ckenyon: aloha ;)
<Ckenyon> Hello all
<Ckenyon> Just adding some detail to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn
<Ckenyon> There are some formatting errors that I will clean up when this connection speeds up
<Ckenyon> I am in sunny Zagreb and Ante from the Hugarian Loco
<poningru> Ckenyon: one of the things I wanted to do was get an actual party tool instead of a wiki page
<poningru> i.e the firefox party tool
<poningru> Ckenyon: we can just use that
<poningru> its released under MPL
<poningru> http://www.firefoxparty.com/
<ScottK> Is this the correct forum to discuss inputs to the Feisty press release?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> Maybe
<jenda> if you find someone to discuss with... ;)
<jenda> ScottK: if you have particular suggestions, it's probably best to send them to the mailing list.
<ScottK> jenda: What mailing list?
* ScottK is new to marketing.
<jenda> (I personally have no idea who is in charge of the press release)
<jenda> ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> Thanks.
<jenda> you can also subscribe to the list at lists.ubuntu.com
* ScottK looks.
<jenda> no problem
<jenda> I'm sorry I can't help any more.
<ScottK> I got more help than I paid for, so I'm happy.
<jenda> hehehe :)
<jenda> ScottK: it'll be $10
<jenda> Still happy? :)
<ScottK> Well I say that because when I help people I always get annoyed when they feel an entitlement to more help than I have time to give for free.  I appreciate you giving of your time to help me out. There is no requirement for you to do so.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I can relate to that ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-03-31
<rjian> Knightlust: :D
<mindspin> juliux ping
<juliux> mindspin, pong
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-01
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, UWN is looking a little light
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll see what I can add.
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> I plan on working on it this evening
<Admiral_Chicago> i mailed the list for content. hopefully we get some good feedback
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm adding something myself
<adamant1988> Ugh, I'm digging through this weeks Google alerts for anything Ubuntu related, not much good stuff.  It's either poorly written or a well written complaint.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, not good
<Burgwork> there is that really good one about Feisty
<adamant1988> Well I'm trying to find material for the 'in the blogosphere' section, but there's nothing that really looks appealing
<adamant1988> there's a review of herd 5, but that's outdated
<poningru> there's few stuff for beta
<poningru> but thats from last week
<adamant1988> yeah, there was a herd 5 in my google alerts for a day or so ago.. hrmph
<poningru> where are we editing?
<poningru> wiki>
<poningru> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> poningru: ubuntu weekly newsletter
<poningru> no dude where?
<poningru> Admiral_Chicago: ^^
<Admiral_Chicago> oh...not sure, i added my info a while ago and it was community news
<poningru> wiki? gobby?
<poningru> ah
<poningru> gotcha
<boredandblogging> i'm going to update the bug stats if anyone cares
<boredandblogging> alright, bug stats have been updated
<boredandblogging> hey Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hey boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> i've updated the bug stats and meeting times and added some blog posts and articles...its a light week for the blogs and articles
<Burgundavia> ok, sounds good
<boredandblogging> anything else I can help with?
<Burgundavia> let me see
<Burgundavia> http://www.omninerd.com/2007/03/26/articles/74
<Burgundavia> write about that
<Burgundavia> and this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-7.04
<Burgundavia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023477.html
<Burgundavia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-March/023443.html
<boredandblogging> what section does the omninerd article go?
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: ^
<boredandblogging> going through the links
<Burgundavia> in the press
<boredandblogging> got it and the others?
<boredandblogging> duh
<boredandblogging> nevermind
<Burgundavia> feisty development and community news, as needed
<boredandblogging> sounds good, I'll take care of it
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia, did the "free at last" article receive mention?
<Burgundavia> free at last?
<lotusleaf> one sec
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia, http://www.freemarketnews.com/Analysis/39/7137/free.asp?wid=39&nid=7137
<lotusleaf> excellent article
<Burgundavia> yes, saw that
<lotusleaf> cool
<lotusleaf> one of the best switcher stories (down to earth) I've read in awhile
<boredandblogging> lotusleaf, I can put it in
<lotusleaf> boredandblogging, thanks :)
<lotusleaf> I would but I'm @ 56k and updating ;)
<boredandblogging> lotusleaf, I think this was the article we were wondering if it should be included since its a couple weeks old, but there isn't that much stuff for In The News this week, I think its a good addition
<Burgundavia> there is also a great article I read, breaking down how great Feisty was
<Burgundavia> talked about auto install of codecs, etc
<lotusleaf> boredandblogging, I think it demands ^H^H deserves a mention :P
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia, ya?
<lotusleaf> I'm anxious for the post-feisty final release reviews
<Burgundavia> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=81
<Burgundavia> they are going to love it
<Burgundavia> http://www.seopher.com/articles/review_of_ubuntu_feisty_fawn_alpha_5_for_new_users <-- this one
<boredandblogging> saw that one, didn't want to add since it was herd 5, but I'll throw it in
<Burgundavia> you could do something about the auto codec installation
<Burgundavia> and mention a few blogs
<boredandblogging> right, ok
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, what should I be doing with the milestones? listing the specs, priority, and current delivery state?
<Burgundavia> nah, just list the bugs
<boredandblogging> which ones? there are a lot
<jenda> Good morning
<lotusleaf> hi jenda 
<jenda> boredandblogging: thanks for the work on the howtos :)
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: just link to the list, sorry
<jenda> looks good, needs a bit of work, and a lot more items :)
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, ahh, got it
<boredandblogging> jenda, I agree, I think the issue is that most LoCos don't document their successes
<jenda> true
<boredandblogging> they list out some of the plans, the event happens...and then nothing
<jenda> boredandblogging: but we don't have to limit ourselves to things locos have already identifiably done.
<jenda> We can add general things like 'starting a loco' (with links to the appropriate pages), going out into the streets, asking a local shop to hold a CD stand with CDs and an info flier, etc.
<boredandblogging> jenda, I was thinking of looking at some of the conferences that are listed on the wiki not specific to a LoCo. What else can I look for?
<jenda> The conferences are an interesting thing, but they aren't exactly an "Oh! I can do that too!" project.
<boredandblogging> right
<jenda> Which is more of what I'd like to see there.
<jenda> Now I'm not saying populating the list will be easy ;)
<boredandblogging> haha
<jenda> Once the site is up and we have some basic howtos in place, I'll do a call to arms on the forums for the masses to step up and help a bit, too.
<lotusleaf> flash mobs?
<jenda> hehe :)
<boredandblogging> maybe put it on the agenda for a LoCo meeting
<jenda> that would be worthwhile...
<jenda> Once again, we can only do that once we have _something_ in place so people can understand easily what we're looking for.
<boredandblogging> right
* jenda goes look for beuno...
<jenda> bah, he'll be asleep now.
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, think I got everything added
<Burgundavia> ok, let me take a look
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, let me know I need to fix anything, I'll be back in a few hours
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<boredandblogging> jenda, let me know if you or beuno have any ideas for the howto.
<jenda> will do
<jenda> I'll probably sit down and write a few as soon as I can dedicate some time to it.
<boredandblogging> ok, sounds good
<jenda> WHOA
<jenda> meeting today! :)
<BHSPitMonkey> someone should change the topic to "#1 Bugfix Committed Today! Great work, Ubuntu!"
<jenda> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #33 is out, UWN #34 is in progress to be released Sunday April 1st | #1 Bugfix Committed Today! Great work, Ubuntu!
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> :)
<adamant1988> jenda: when is the meeting at?
<jenda> 51 minutes
<jenda> and I _need_ beuno.
<jenda> :)
<adamant1988> I knew it was today... 
<jenda> wiki ftw ;)
<jenda> fridge, too.
<jenda> Ubotu, too :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about too :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adamant1988> jenda: yeah, I remembered reading them, just couldn't remember what time :P 
<jenda> ubotu, schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jenda> @shedule
<jenda> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 01 Apr 20:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 15:00: Community Question Time | 03 Apr 11:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 15:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 18:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 12:00: Edubuntu
<jenda> whee :)
<adamant1988> lol
<vorian> @schedule new york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 01 Apr 16:00: Marketing Team | 02 Apr 11:00: Community Question Time | 03 Apr 07:00: Community Council | 03 Apr 11:00: Kernel Team | 03 Apr 14:00: Mozilla Team | 04 Apr 08:00: Edubuntu
<vorian> dude, thats almost 2 hours away jenda :
<vorian> :)
<jenda> huh?
<jenda> really?
<jenda> @now Prague
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Prague: April 01 2007, 20:13:27 - Next meeting: Marketing Team in 1 hour 46 minutes
<jenda> O_O
<adamant1988> might wanna fix that :)
<jenda> 2 hours difference between UTC and Prague?
<jenda> Why didn't anyone tell me 5 times (so it would sink in properly) that the time changed?
<jenda> Because you know telling me twice is not enough.
<adamant1988> jenda: it's on the wiki!
<jenda> gah.
<jenda> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: April 01 2007, 13:19:51 - Next meeting: Marketing Team in 1 hour 40 minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> grr...okay
<vorian> @now Columbus
<vorian> jenda, thats a travesty ^
<vorian> wow could ubugtu not know what Columbus was?
<vorian> how*
<jenda> @now Colombo
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Colombo: April 02 2007, 00:23:11 - Next meeting: Marketing Team in 1 hour 36 minutes
<jenda> :)
<adamant1988> be back in a bit.. yo.
<adamant1988> gonna get some yum-yums
<boredandblogging> beuno, how's it going?
<beuno> hey boredandblogging, good good, just woke up
<beuno> yourself?
<adamant1988> You all psyched for the meeting?
<boredandblogging> in our regularly scheduled LoCo meeting and waiting for the marketing meeting
<jenda> beuno!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> beuno: how's DIY doing? :)
<beuno> hey jenda
<beuno> didn't anyone read the email I sent to the ML?
<beuno> I didn't get any replies
<boredandblogging> about the UWN?
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> beuno: Thunderbird showed the folder as empty... no new messages.
<jenda> beuno: correct, all the content there is is linked to from that wiki.
<beuno> jenda: maybe it got rejected because I sent it from @ubuntu.com
<beuno> resending
<jenda> no no, it's here
<vorian> d00t!
<jenda> it's just that TB didn't display right.
<jenda> vorian: where's he? :)
<beuno> jenda: still no quiz this week?
<jenda> beuno: prolly :(
<jenda> theCore still down.
<vorian> * meatballhat (n=dbuch@ubuntu/member/meatballhat) has joined #ubuntu-marketing
<vorian> 20 minutes ago
<jenda> vorian: I meant, Brunellus :)
<jenda> vorian: as you said, d00t ;)
<jenda> evenin' meatballhat 
<vorian> ah
<vorian> sorry :(
<vorian> brb
<meatballhat> jenda: howdy
* meatballhat == really here now  ;-)
<jenda> hehey
<jenda> and hey Mike_F, mgalvin 
<meatballhat> jenda: we up in 15 min?
<jenda> mhm
<meatballhat> exshellent
<vorian> on -meeting?
<meatballhat> vorian: that's right ;-)
<adamant1988> do do do 
<adamant1988> be back for the meeting
<mgalvin> hi jenda
<beuno> I'll be back in 10' max
<beuno> dog needs to go to the bathroom asap
<adamant1988> meeting time
<jenga> indeed
<elcasey> what time is/was the meeting?
<meatballhat> now :)
<boredandblogging> now
<elcasey> ok, thought so :P
<elcasey> I just got out of the Ubuntu-Florida meeting, and we'll need some marketing interfacing.
<jenga> elcasey: what's marketing interfacing?
<elcasey> jenga: i just mean some of our guys should join the Marketing team
<jenga> that would be awesome.
<jenga> I'd welcome help on the DIY project ;)
<elcasey> ok, at least one Florida guy is in here besides me
<jenga> elcasey: I recommend /j #ubuntu-meeting
<elcasey> ah ok
<elcasey> it's like an online conference room, zomg! :P
<adamant1988> Yeah, it is. 
<jenga> :)
<poningru> brb
<Mike_F> hello: I just got here
<meatballhat> Mike_F: come on over  :  #ubuntu-meeting
<Mike_F> okay
<Mike_F> Is this an offical meeting?
<meatballhat> Mike_F: yup  ... but is open to *everyone*
<beuno> Burgundavia: what's the fridge RSS link for UWN?
<Burgundavia> no idea, just a sec
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn
<beuno> thanks
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'll be working on UWN to release it in a while after the meeting
<beuno> are you going to be around to get it passed the ML and fridge?
<Burgundavia> beuno: I will pass it through tonight if I am not
<beuno> great, thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-24
 * Hobbsee thought ubuntu read and wrote to ntfs by default now.
<Hobbsee> and i thought it also set up samba for you, for windows shares
<m-c> I've been telling people they can use a LiveCD to recover windows files... is this not right?
<MenZa> Hobbsee: It does the former
<MenZa> I'm not sure about the latter
<MenZa> Although I wouldn't be surprise.
<MenZa> +d.
<MenZa> I think ntfs-3g has been standard since Gutsy?
<MenZa> !info ntfs-3g feisty
<Hobbsee> it has
<MenZa> hm
<ubotu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<MenZa> Aye, since Gutsy then.
 * Hobbsee has always been able to use samba shares, no setup required, afaik.
<Hobbsee> guess i will finally have to complain about the full circle stuff then
<m-c> whew!
<MenZa> I've never needed a samba share
<Hobbsee> oh, bleck.
<Hobbsee> if fullcircle is about to start telling people how they can distribute their checkinstalled debs, then i'm going to file a removal request of it from the archive.
<BHSPitMonkey> Hobbsee, should be able to browse samba shares ootb.  The first time you try to CREATE a samba share, it tells you it's going to install the samba server, and it does.
<Hobbsee> BHSPitMonkey: ahh right
<BHSPitMonkey> (same for nfs server, depending on which you choose to set up.)
<Hobbsee> yup
<m-c> Is the representative from Shipit here?
<m-c> nevermind
<juliux> m-c, in most areas today is a public holiday 
<juliux> m-c, best way to contact shipit is via mail
<m-c> juliux: fellow was having trouble logging into shop.canonical.com , but he fixed it
<juliux> ok
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-25
<Mike_Feravolo> Is there a marketing meeting sometime this week ?
 * emmajane looks around and checks the time.
 * emmajane checks the date.
 * emmajane checks the microwave to see if her supper's finished.
<DPic> anyone here coming to the meeting?
<emmajane> I was here at 7PM what I thought was EST.
<DPic> DST makes it 8pm
<emmajane> Isn't DST winter time?
<DPic> or lack of dst
<DPic> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=03&day=26&year=2008&hour=00&min=00&sec=00&p1=0
<DPic> do you think a lot of people got mixed up because of that?
<emmajane> there weren't a lot of others here at 7PM
<DPic> ok well the meeting is in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-26
<boredandblogging> hello
<DPic> hi
<boredandblogging> in meeting? ok
<maccam94> i take it we've already learned from that article that was on digg a while back?
<maccam94> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=clnk&cd=6&url=http%3A%2F%2F64.233.169.104%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dcache%3AB1jvt3wvqC0J%3Ablog.gobanquet.com%2Findex.php%2Fwhy-ubuntu-804-needs-better-marketing%2F%2B%2522Let%25E2%2580%2599s%2Bfix%2Bthat%2C%2Bby%2Blooking%2Bat%2Bhow%2Bthe%2B7.10%2Bannouncement%2Bcould%2Bbe%2Bimproved.%2522%26hl%3Den%26ct%3Dclnk%26cd%3D6%26gl%3Dus%26client%3Dfirefox-a&ei=Wa_pR-6cK5T2eYa13JUP&usg=AFQjCNHIWAU7kIAJAqLW
<maccam94> the original site is temporarily offline for some reason
<maccam94> we should also keep in mind that we aren't marketing this release as an upgrade. marketing materials shouldn't just be about what's _new_, they should be about ubuntu overall
<Flannel> and included in that, to some extent, is what Linux is.
<maccam94> Flannel: indeed
<maccam94> btw, my comments are in reference to the upcoming Hardy release
<boredandblogging> may I suggest tinyurl?
<maccam94> boredandblogging: sorry, i have an aversion to it (in general they can lead to unsafe things, it's just a habit)
<boredandblogging> believe there is a preview thing on tinyurl
<boredandblogging> but I get what you mean
<pleaseandthankyo> how can i load goubuntu?
<katkin> popey: ping
<popey> katkin: pong
<katkin> popey: hey, did you see my e-mail?
<popey> yes, already added it to my site, and now added to screencasts and will add to the uk podcast site too
<popey> katkin: also sent a mail to our loco team to encourage them to add to their blogs/sites
<katkin> popey: perfect, perfect :) thanks very much - just need to spread the good word as widely as possible :D
<popey> :)
<juliux> hi katkin 
<juliux> jenda_, put some beer in your frigde, now it sure that i will come to prague;)
<mrec> hi, anyone awake?
<mrec> I wonder about the legal issues with ubuntu, eg. royalty fees for mpeg and dolby?
<cody-somerville> Hello mrec 
<mrec> I'm concerned about that when making binary packages for ubuntu actually 
<mrec> sourcecode is available too
<mrec> hi cody
<cody-somerville> Ubuntu only ships Open Source Software, ie. Free Software.
<mrec> I've been told that Dolby charges on a per app basis
<mrec> MPEG charges a package fee, buy one time use it as often as you want
<mrec> well Dolby support is included in ffmpeg ..
<mrec> so the question is how does ubuntu deal with that?
<mrec> I just don't want to get sued otherwise I wouldn't care
<mrec> ubuntu also ships binary only drivers (eg. ati as far as I know)
<mrec> although that's not the topic, since I only have free opensource software..
<cody-somerville> Ubuntu doesn't provide that software
<cody-somerville> You can either purchase it yourself or you can download it (which may or may be illegal in your country).
<cody-somerville> For more information, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cody-somerville> For further support with Ubuntu, please see the #ubuntu IRC channel. :)
<mrec> cody-somerville: ok thanks
<mrec> I hoped there would have been a better way
<cody-somerville> mrec, There is codec buddy
<manudwarf> Hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-27
<quesh-i> hello katkin 
<m-c> Where do I get the Ubuntu release countdown graphic?
<m-c> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/804/partner/804countdown_28days.jpg
<m-c> Here's today's 28 Days information.
<m-c> Hey, I found it.  Nevermind.
<m-c> Wish I could get it in a smaller size... Hmm!
<cody-somerville> beuno, thanks for the very kind words! :)
 * cody-somerville hugs beuno.
<beuno> cody-somerville, :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-28
<jenda> juliux: great!
<jenda> juliux: you around?
<jenda> juliux: I believe the stickers are in the making. You still want them, correct?
<juliux> hi he
<juliux> jenda, 
<juliux> yes i still want the stickers;)
<jenda> good :)
<juliux> i can pickup them in may if you want
<jenda> I'll have them shipped directly to you from the printer.
<jenda> aha!
<juliux> cool
<jenda> you could save a bit on shipping I guess
<jenda> although not much, since they aren't printed in Prague anyway
<juliux> ok
<juliux> the ship them to me dircetly:=)
<jenda> okeydokey :)
<juliux> btw how much stickers i have ordered?
<jenda> thousands...
<jenda> :)
<jenda> 5000 I think
<juliux> do you remeber the exact number?
<jenda> lemme check
<juliux> thxs
<jenda> 11:59 < juliux> jenda, we want 3000 ubuntu, 1000 kubuntu, 750 edubuntu, 250 xubuntu
<jenda> 11:59 < juliux> jenda, for 330€ inkl. shiping to de
<juliux> thxs
<jenda> yw :)
<juliux> jenda, i have an other question;) should i change euros to cz in germany or better in prague?
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> From what I heard, the best way is to collect CZK from an ATM in Prague.
<jenda> It's what I do whenever I travel anywhere.
<juliux> ok
<jenda> Just be sure to take your credit/debit cards wivya ;)
<juliux> in the paste i paid always with ec card in cz;)
<juliux> i have no credit card
<jenda> :)
<jenda> and a debit card?
<jenda> what's an ec card?
<juliux> european cash card
<jenda> nevah heard of it
<jenda> does it work in ATMs? ;)
<juliux> what are ATMs?
<jenda> Kinda like a slot machine
<jenda> except you always win, as long as you have money on your account.
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> ok
<juliux> i will test that
<jenda> :)
<juliux> btw how was it this time in india?
<jenda> hot and crowded, as usual :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-29
<quesh-i> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-03-30
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, ack
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: thanks
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, no problem
<juliux> beuno_, ping
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_84
 * cody-somerville made several tpos in UWN 84 :(
<cody-somerville> doh.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-24
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> is there any common adv to use for jaunty release parties?
<goshawk> i mean poster and so on
<ikonia> is there any point to release parties ?
<goshawk> ?
<shahriar86> @ goshawk & ikonia for both of you yes
<goshawk> i don't get the question
<shahriar86> the idea is to let people know about the new release
<ikonia> shahriar86: but does there need to be a "party" 
<shahriar86> ikonia:  Party is just for fun.... not necessarily
<ikonia> the standard marketing should inform them
<goshawk> yes
<shahriar86> ikonia: standard marketing is boring (to be frank)
<goshawk> a common poster in which you just personalize date and location
<shahriar86> people wont listen to you if you start a sell pitch to them
<goshawk> would be very helpful
<ikonia> shahriar86: people are less likley to listen to a product marketed by a party
<shahriar86> ikonia:  I disagree (just my view)
<ikonia> and mine
<shahriar86> :)
<ikonia> not based on fact just my experiences 
<shahriar86> I have been holding regular release parties in my City and its a success
<shahriar86> everytime I manage to get 100+ attendees and atleast 60% of them converts
<ikonia> I'd put money that most of the people who turn up are already ubuntu users and already know about the release 
<shahriar86> true...
<shahriar86> but then you must do the marketing different
<shahriar86> *differently
<shahriar86> I/we start at unknown places where most people is not aware of it
<ikonia> I'd be more concerned about the out of date stuff 
<goshawk> ntwe
<goshawk> btw the swiss team did it
<goshawk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/Artwork
<shahriar86> I'm from a place where People still think of Linux for the geek
<ikonia> eg: Sun still advertising Ubuntu as a "certified hardware platform" for the T1 platform - however the last  "certfied" paltform was ubuntu 6.10 wich is EOL
<shahriar86> :)
<ikonia> getting people like sun to pull that from their website would present a better front than having a party 
<shahriar86> ikonia:  yes
<ikonia> present a professional business product - thats the market that's missing
<ikonia> the home market is picking up fine on it's own
<shahriar86> well I disagree again
<shahriar86> do you know how many Organizations converted out of these Home user parties?
<shahriar86> I managed to convert two large Universities in my city from these parties
<ikonia> from experience a small amount and they will be SME 
<ikonia> at best
<shahriar86> its all about getting it right
<shahriar86> *presenting it right
<ikonia> A Universities is not a business/business product
<shahriar86> ok. but thats a start
<ikonia> no, thats a different market
<ikonia> I see what you're saying
<shahriar86> if students start using it at their educational sector they will start learning & implementing them on their work field
<ikonia> no they won't
<shahriar86> :)
<ikonia> you don't implment what you learn on
<ikonia> you implment what is the right solution 
<ikonia> implement
<shahriar86> and what's the right solution?
<ikonia> for a business - not ubuntu at the moment
<ikonia> or for most businesses - not ubuntu I should say 
<shahriar86> yes
<ikonia> I'm sure the odd one would benifit
<shahriar86> Ubuntu is for general user.... converting them
<ikonia> no its not
<ikonia> or "no it shouldn't be" 
<shahriar86> If you want for Business go for RHL or Debian
<shahriar86> more powerful....
<ikonia> and that's where you marketing is flawed
<ikonia> thats the focus
<ikonia> the home user market is ticking along quite well
<shahriar86> ok listening......
<ikonia> (I don't  mean "you" ) 
<shahriar86> no problem
<ikonia> I meant the ubuntu marketing and this "#bug1" stuff
<shahriar86> humm ok
<shahriar86> right now we are not at that stage yet (sorry)
<ikonia> the home user pickup has been fantastic, and is still coming along well
<ikonia> shahriar86: right - if you're not at this stage stop signing deals such as the Sun one, and the dell one then making an marketing mess of it
<ikonia> (again not you) 
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> I still want to target the Young people who might now use it in their house or Uni pc 
<shahriar86> but in a process they will start using it on their work pc
<ikonia> do that then, but that's plodding along fine on its own
<shahriar86> that will create demand....
<ikonia> shahriar86: no they won't use it on a work PC
<ikonia> no that won't create a demand
<ikonia> the user doest dictate what a busines does
<shahriar86> ikonia:  I have been seeing result :)
<shahriar86> well I might be saying about SME
<ikonia> shahriar86: sorry but thats nonsense 
<ikonia> shahriar86: a user doest decide what OS a business runs
<ikonia> unless it's a 2 man business
<shahriar86> but most organization we have is SME
<ikonia> ubuntu has pretty much no business market
<ikonia> desktop or server as I understand it
<shahriar86> well ikonia I'm not sure what market you operate or I operate
<shahriar86> your market might be slightly well developed
<shahriar86> *for businesses
<ikonia> shahriar86: I work with startups to multi-national enterprise
<shahriar86> we do not have IT system in most of businesses we are still on the phrase of Paper work
<ikonia> shahriar86: what country are you in ?
<shahriar86> Bangladesh
<ikonia> Bangladesh has a well developed IT backbone, hence why it's a bit out sourcing centre for Europe and the USA 
<shahriar86> no it does not
<ikonia> ???
<shahriar86> * those company who are actually outsourcing they are getting their IT startup from Europe or US entrapreners
<ikonia> yes, but they are still working on a solid IT infrastructure
<ikonia> where they get money/business from is irelevant
<shahriar86> if you want me to be honest then I will say that Bangladesh has no working IT sector
<ikonia> interesting
<shahriar86> or I can say just to save the face of my country that yes you are right
<ikonia> shahriar86: there is nothing to save face about
<ikonia> the ammount of outsourcing deals I work with that are based on lies - that is no surprise to me
<shahriar86> as I told earlier most Businesses dont have any IT department...... not even a single pc to store their info.... most are still cabinate & paper work
<ikonia> apologies for dragging the topic away from the release party, got carried away 
<shahriar86> oops
<shahriar86> my bad :P
<ikonia> not at all - that was my fault
<shahriar86> as I was saying the relation with release parties and Businessed
<ikonia> businesses from experience will not be interested/turn up to things like release parties
<shahriar86> it is like this that our IT system is running based on the experties of the frashly graduates
<ikonia> they want market facts and serious presentations
<shahriar86> *freshly
<shahriar86> yes that is on matured market
<ikonia> no, on startups too
<shahriar86> you would be surprised how many decisions are made based on the "comment of fresh graduates"
<ikonia> the ammount of startups I work with that want evidence to backup your stratergy for them is pretty much %95
<shahriar86> :)
<ikonia> shahriar86: maybe in India - but certainly not in the western world
<shahriar86> ok first its not India :(
<ikonia> oh really, apologies
<shahriar86> Indian market is more matured than us
<ikonia> I thought it was part of Indian 
<ikonia> India
<ikonia> hence why I thought it was mature
<shahriar86> no you mistaken with Bangalor
<ikonia> my apologies
<shahriar86> Bangalor is heart of Indian IT sector
<shahriar86> Bangladesh is another country
<shahriar86> *well its neibour
<ikonia> my georgraphy is bad 
<shahriar86> perdon my spelling :)
<shahriar86> no problem
<ikonia> I thought it was pretty much the same place - yes neighbours
<shahriar86> yes I agree with you Bangalor, India is much more matured market
<shahriar86> if you compare Indian market with our market I will still comment we are still on the 80's era
<shahriar86> any way I'm still open for your suggestions
<shahriar86> please continue
<ikonia> not really much you can do for your market that I can think of
<ikonia> I was more interested in targeting the Western world 
<shahriar86> oh ok
<shahriar86> yes then I will agree that Western or matured market should target Businesses directly as a solution provider
<shahriar86> may be not as Ubuntu itself customized solution might work
<ikonia> Ubuntu is not a solution I could easy recommend 
<ikonia> (at this moment in time) 
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> true sometime I also feel that
<shahriar86> nothing much is there for businesses.....
<ikonia> must fly
<ikonia> sorry for taking it away from release party
<shahriar86> humm
<ikonia> wasn't intention, got caught up in dicussion
<ikonia> discussion
<shahriar86> I would agree with you Promotional activities for Businesses would be more productive than Release parties in Developed market
<shahriar86> but for less developed market we still need to capture the young (future representatives)
<shahriar86> ikonia:  you seem to be in the field for long term
<shahriar86> if you are not busy I would like to know more about your view
<shahriar86> even if its not about release party
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-25
<Icebuntu> does ubuntu really have some marketing programs are PR campaigns ... 
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-27
<katkin> popey: ping
<popey> what-ho!
<popey> katkin: how can I help
<katkin> popey: we have confirmed a venue for the UK release party :)
<popey> woot
<katkin> just wanted to check which lists I need to notify (again) to be sure
<popey> :)
<popey> mail to ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com and I'll sort the rest
<katkin> ok, rock on, thanks :) I will create a Facebook event as well
<popey> ace
<katkin> I will send out a mail before COP today
<popey> great stuff, will it be as hot and sweaty as last time? :)
<Daviey> katkin: hmm, been trying to call you today!
<katkin> Daviey: apologies, I'm working from home today . . . have tonnes to get covered off before I go on hol for a week. You can get me on my mobile if you want tho?
<Daviey> yeah.. no need now.. you confirmed what i wanted above ^^^
<Daviey> thanks tho!
<katkin> Daviey: no probs :)
<popey> \o/ party
<Daviey> P-A-R-T-Y
<popey> nice one katkin 
<katkin> popey: o/
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-03-29
<johnc4510> The new issue of the UWN #135 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue135
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-03
<iupl> yparxei kopela edw???????????????
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-03-28
 * Linden940 is away: bed time before another day of fun
 * Linden940 is back (gone 16:28:06)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-03
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-03-26
<asif> is there anyone who can help me to install
<asif> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-03-27
<ADI__> hi
<ADI__> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-03-25
<Gabsulibio> Hola
<Gabsulibio> Hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-03-28
<antoniotf> hello
<antoniotf> i want to ask something about a Presentation i have upload to ubuntuspread.org
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-03-30
<pavlushka> who will reply to the live chat? http://spreadubuntu.org/en/live-chat, one of you?
#ubuntu-marketing 2018-03-28
<Guest87087> A lot of banners and huge pro quality signs / posters out side are made out of vinyl 
<Guest87087> ....So my next test is to make stencils out of vinyl as well as toner transfer to vinyl (or more generally to any plastic based material)
<Guest87087> ...I think i am going to chose pieces of vinyl flooring and uses the backside to experiment with.
<Guest87087> ...I get the vinyl is a little different grade but essentially now different in theory if you can put it on vinyl floor you should beable to toner transfer to most other vinyl grade plastics.. or plastics in general.
